# Stk 416-120



## CHUWAKA (Ago 25, 2014)

Hola, recurro a ustedes para solicitarles si saben el reemplazo directo del sta 416-120, por favor es de un Sony de 3 salidas x 80w cada una.
Gracias..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2014)

Pero existe . . .

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-517052973-stk-416-stk-416-stk416-stk416-120-modulo-amplificador-sanyo-_JM_


----------

